
Show HN: YouTube Dynamic Playlists - ndom91
https://youtube.ndo.dev/
======
ndom91
Side project of mine to be able to put together dynamic YouTube playlists in
no-time.

I couldn't find a good solution out there, so to scratch my own itch, I
created this.

Simply drag and drop a youtube URL onto the page and/or focus onto the page
with a youtube URL in your clipboard. You can drag and drop the videos in the
playlist area to reorder and best of all - it stays in full screen mode
between videos (a feature I couldn't find in any of the existing solutions out
there ;) )

Let me know what you guys think!

Btw, the repo is available here: [https://github.com/ndom91/youtube-
playlists](https://github.com/ndom91/youtube-playlists)

